# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  The Shadows of Power: The Council on Foreign Relations and the American Decline

## FrankRep

*The Shadows of Power: The Council on Foreign Relations and the American Decline*


Does America have a hidden oligarchy? Is U.S. foreign policy run by a closed shop? What is the CFR (Council on Foreign Relations)? It began in 1921 as a front organization for J.P. Morgan and Company. By World War II it had acquired unrivaled influence on American foreign policy. Hundreds of U.S. government administrators and diplomats have been drawn from its ranks - regardless of which party has occupied the White House. But what does the Council on Foreign Relations stand for? Why do the major media avoid discussing it? What has been its impact on America's past - and what is it planning for the future? (2008, 272pp, pb)





*2009: Council On Foreign Relations*
During his presidential campaign, Barack Obama consistently promised Americans “change” and such promises aren’t new to the voting public as was seen with Carter and his Trilateral Commission group, chief among these the CFR. by James Perloff

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

Great book.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I've read this too.  It's good.

----------


## Conservative Christian

Excellent book. Definitely a must read.


.

----------


## FrankRep

> Excellent book. Definitely a must read.


Knowledge is power.

----------


## Conservative Christian

> Knowledge is power.


So true! 

Keep up the good work, Frank!

----------


## FrankRep

> So true! 
> 
> Keep up the good work, Frank!


bump

----------


## osan

Read it a long time ago.  Good read.

----------


## FrankRep

> Read it a long time ago.  Good read.


yep

----------


## FrankRep

> So true! 
> 
> Keep up the good work, Frank!

----------


## FrankRep

//

----------

